# Steff456 goes Gamescom - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag



## Steff456 (21. August 2009)

So, nachdem ich alle Bilder geordnet habe, möchte ich sie euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten. Ich werde auch versuchen, es möglichst Informativ zu gestalten 

Gestern um 10:17 Uhr war es soweit. Ich bin aus dem Zug in Köln Messe/Deutz ausgestiegen und sah schon mindestens 400 Leute auf dem Vorplatz bei den Kartenverkäufen. 
Allerdings war ich so schlau und hab mir meine Karte schon bei Saturn gekauft  und somit konnte ich direkt rein.

Also hab ich mich ins getümmel gestürzt und bin erstmal dem Mob (zu dt.: der Masse) nach. 
Dann hab ich direkt den Age of Conan Stand in Halle 6 erspäht und bin sofort rübergeeilt (ich spiele es jetzt schon ca. 1 Jahr). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da ich noch keine 18 bin, dachte ich erst, dass man mich nicht reinlässt, aber anscheinend wurden zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Kontrollen gemacht. 
Später wurde man gefragt, aber mit einem netten Lächeln kommt man überall rein 
Hier ist eins von 5 neuen Gebieten und einem neuen Mount




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um 11 Uhr hat dann eine Vorführung begonnen, allerdings habe ich mich vorher sehr ausführlich (ca. 20) Minuten mit dem Entwickler
unterhalten und somit wusste ich auch schon alles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Stand nochmal von einer anderen Seite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Anschließend gings weiter zum NCSort stand, wo es unter anderem Aion und Guild Wars 2 zu sehen geben sollten. 
Aion konnte man anpielen aber zu Guild Wars 2 bekam man nur einen Trailer (den es ab heute auch im Internet gibt) zu sehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Trailer zu Guild Wars2 (passende Farben hier im Bild - eins meiner schönsten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann bin ich noch am Warhammer Stand vorbeigekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und dann kam noch etwas Lustiges  nur schade dass Horst Schlämmer nicht da war




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf dem Rückweg kam ich dort nochmal vorbei und da haben die netten Mädels für irgendeinen Journalisten geposed und das 
musste ich natürlcih mitnehmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz hinten in der Halle war dann der ESL Stand und man konnte schon ahnen, was da dann den ganzen Tag gemacht wird. 
Doch dazu später mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (21. August 2009)

Außerdem gabs noch sehr schöne Casemods zu bestaunen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann noch der Overclocking Stand von Awardfabrik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Immer alles schön kühl halten. Aber mich verwundert es,  dass das nur mit Küchenpapier isoliert ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier ist der Stickstoff drin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann konnte man noch einen exklusiven E-Sport Bereich bewundern. Was das an Strom kostet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann noch ein schönes Gehäuse einmal von oben und einmal von der Seite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann konnte man noch Diverse Mainboards begutachten
Das hier müsste ein AM3 Board sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann gabs auch noch verschiedene Grafikkarten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier eine 4870X2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann gabs am Sapphire Stand noch Grakas mit extra Kühler bzw. der Vapor-X Technologie. Hier eine 4890




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann noch ein schönes Bild von einem Titel den ich schon sehnlichst erwarte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die waren natürlich auch dabei. Aber wie soll man sowas anzocken?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mal ein Bild einer Chillout Lounge. Auch hier passen die Farben wie ich finde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (21. August 2009)

Auch am Rockstar Stand gabs was zu sehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Star Wars durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mal eine paar Impressionen der schönen Beleuchtung der verschiedenen EA Stände




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Von der Tribüne aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und in die andere Richtung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier hat gerade eine Show stattgefunden. War ein Wettbewerb, wer am besten Luftgitarre/Headbangen kann. Der Typ ganz rechts auf 
der Bühne war ein echter Freak..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein persönlicher Favorit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt gehts weiter zum Ubisoft Stand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und anschließend zum MSI Stand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die neuen Mainboard der Chipsätze. Das ist die Beschreibung vom Board im nächsten Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch eins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und noch eine nette Mainboard Kühlung auf dem P55 Chipset




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (21. August 2009)

paar Grafikkarten am MSI/PCGH Stand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ein Rechner, der ganz nett aussah




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann gab es noch einen Role Play Convention Stand.
Ich war dieses Jahr dort und auch an diesem Stand ging die Party mit "Ey, was geht ab" ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und in den Gängen hat sich jemand was ganz besonderes einfallen lassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitte nicht bannen deswegen , aber lese ich sehr gerne (Abo *hust*)
Hier ein Interview mit Cevat Yerli von Crytek (Crysis)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann gab es auch noch einen Außenbereich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mit Klettergarten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier nochmal eine Präsentation von C&C auf der EA Bühne mit *KANE*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und nochmal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und in groß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach wurde der Nanosuit 2 vorgestellt. Mit einem 1:1 Modell




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (21. August 2009)

Hier nochmal der Gamestar Stand bei einer Fragerunde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und da ist er. Der PCGH Stand bei der Overclocking Show; leider sieht man nur Henners schöne Haare 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So sehen die Hallen um 18 Uhr aus, wenn viele schon gehen
Links im Bild ist mein Kumpel mit seinem gewonnen Headset (Wert: 269 Euro) DANKE PCGH! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nochmal bisschen Western




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann kam DAS Highlight. Deutschland gegen Franreich im Finale von Counter-Strike Source auf der Intel/ESL Bühne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Und jetzt mein persönlich schönstes Foto

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Deutschland hat übrigens gewonnen!



So, das war's.. ich hoffe euch haben die Bilder gefallen.
Vielleicht schreibe ich morgen noch mehr zu den Bildern oder sortiere sie um, aber ich wollte sie jetzt erstmal hochladen.

*Danke fürs lesen!





*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. August 2009)

Schöne Fotos 

Das zeigt mir nochmal das ich nicht alles gesehen hab^^
Aber bin ja morgen wieder da


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

sehr schöne bilder, würde einer bitte mehr bilder von supreme commander 2 machen? dankeschön


----------



## Selene (21. August 2009)

Schöne Bilder, 
jetzt bin ich neidisch dass ich nicht hin konnte


----------



## PCGHGS (22. August 2009)

Selene schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder,
> jetzt bin ich neidisch dass ich nicht hin konnte



Dito!


----------

